# I just got my K2 Amazon over, buying Oberon b/c it doesn't use hinge



## starryskyz (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey,

I just received my Amazon K2 cover - it sucks!  Extremely poorly made, and my cover had a huge scratch on the back.  I clipped the Kindle in place, and at first it was cool that it just floated.  However, the metal clips can easily scratch the Kindle while you carry it around.  I take extremely good care of my things and don't like anything that can scratch my product.

Also, after clipping it in place, I tried holding the cover in different ways and my Kindle fell out when I turned it upside down.  I now see a scratch on the edge of the "clip hole" for the Kindle

It is extremely thin, and not sturdy.  I will be pre-ordering my Oberon cover now, and am extremely glad they don't use the hinge system!

Harumph.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm sorry you didn't care for it. I've shaken mine and not had it fall out. I've been pleasantly surprised with how much I really like it.

Luckily, Amazon has a 30 return policy so you can send it back.

The Oberons are beautiful. Have you decided which one you're getting?


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't like hearing that the hinges can scratch the Kindle.  I'm getting the M-edge with hinges and I might rush the Amazon one here to use temporarily b/c being without a cover for a month doesn't seem doable at this point.  But I don't want to scratch my Kindle!  Has anyone else had this problem?  I might need to rethink my choices for the 25th time.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I really like my Amazon hinge cover A LOT! I am not having any issues, with it not holding K2 firmly. And its slim and sleek... and nicely made.


----------



## starryskyz (Nov 7, 2008)

Mind you, I'm extremely picky.  But metal+metal=scratches.  The metal clips touch do have contact with the sides of the "clip holes".  Anytime I moved the Kindle around, they trouched.  When mine fell out, the clip scrapped the edge of one of the "clip holes"

I will definately be returning.  I just want to mention this for all the "hinge + oberon" threads out there - I don't think the clip system is the greatest thing since sliced bread 

I'm just grumpy b/c I had such high hopes for this cover after all the reviews.

Maybe I'm spoiled, but the leather is extremely cheap.  Plus with one gaping scratch across the back, this was not worth my time.  Ironically, I think the K1 cover was preferable b/c at least it did not scratch, and I just used the rubber band to wrap around the bottom right corner so the Kindle never fell out.

The metal on the clips is also rough and not refined...ie no rounded or molded edges.  Plus, the spine is not sturdy so there is a lot of "pivoting" that goes on at the spine.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I hated mine, it went back the same day.. I am with you on that clip thing, I wanted to like it.. I don't


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

Odd, all of the comments I've seen about it have so far been extremely positive (the hinge system at least).
To be honest, your message and thread subject kind of smell like 'troll' fodder to me.  :\
There are plenty of other covers out there that don't use a hinge.  The fact that people would like to see the Oberon with a hinge and all of a sudden there's a thread saying how much the Amazon K2 cover sucks and that you're buying an Oberon because it doesn't have a hinge...  sorry - seems a little too convenient to me.
There are already 79 reviews on Amazon for the K2 cover and pretty much all of them were very positive reviews.  Only one person mentioned scratching, and several people commented on that review saying they didn't know what the person was doing but they didn't see how it could have scratched the kindle. 
Given your thread subject, I think I'll take the 70+positive comments for the hinge vs a negative-post with 'possible' alterior motives.  Just my $.02.


----------



## starryskyz (Nov 7, 2008)

Troll fodder...nice.  I read these posts a lot, and just noticed everyone going gaga over hinges, and I wondered how many had tried them.  I debated whether I should even put my post here...but I wanted to get my side of the story out.  But thanks - now I realize that the moment you go against popular opinion, you become a troll.

What ulterior motives?  Am I an oberon owner, no.  Am I a K1 and now a K2 owner, yes.  Am I getting any free products from oberon, no.  I am a relatively smart professional who just likes to take good care of her things.  This piece of junk was not worth $30 to me, it's my opinion and if you don't like it move on to the next thread!

I guess I'll go back to my troll bridge and just sit back and wait for any the bonuses for the ulterior motives.  Woot.  And that's just MY 2 cents.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I really like mine.  Sorry it didn't work for some of you.  I just wish it came in different colors, for the 30.00 cost I'd have more of them.  For me, it's been very comfortable, and I like the lining of the cover.  I do agree the leather is on  the thin side, but I didn't expect a lot for $30.  The hinge system works for me.  It is secure, and hasn't scratched my Kindle at all.  If I had the choice to get it again, knowiing what I know now, I'd do it.  Fortunately, there are other options out there, so I hope you find what works for you.


----------



## Mitch G (Dec 31, 2008)

I agree that the leather is thin and not of the highest quality and disagree with most everything else.  I have shaken my Kindle quite vigorously in the cover and have not been able to cause it to release no matter how much I shake.  I tried gripping the K2 and tugging and I can not pull it loose (and I'm a pretty big dude).  Perhaps you had some sort of defective cover.


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

I had an M-edge cover with K1 as I hated the Amazon cover that shipped with it.  I purchased the Amazon cover with my K2 and like it a lot.  Will I ever get a different cover in the future, possibly.  My M-edge cover was a Christmas gift so I used it and liked it.  I may try an Oberon cover sometime in the future, but I want to see their models first.  If it has a hinge system on the Oberon that would sell me on one.  I love the hinge system on the Amazon cover.  If no hinge system on the Oberon, I would probably stay with what I have.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We appreciate your comments, Starryskyz. For almost any of the products talked about here, we get both good AND bad reviews and I think it's good to have both sides of the coin. And, as you can see, another of our longtime members joined you in not liking the K2 cover. Your review was well done, concise, and based on your personal experience. Thanks again.

We have had good and bad comments about the K1 cover (yes, there are people, many of them, me among them, who liked and had no problem with the K1 cover), the Oberon--both versions, the M-edge, and just about any of the accessories posted here.

We welcome all viewpoints and I'm sure we can agree to disagree on things without resorting to suggestions that someone is a member of a race of fearsome creatures from Norse mythology.

Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I didn't see anything wrong with the OP attitude. I like to read both sides. Just because this posters experience has been a bad one, does not make it bad attitude. It makes it just another first hand opinion to add to the pile from which I and other can make a decision. But then that's just me.


----------



## Anita (Jan 3, 2009)

Atunah said:


> I like to read both sides. Just because this posters experience has been a bad one, does not make it bad attitude. It makes it just another first hand opinion to add to the pile from which I and other can make a decision. But then that's just me.


....and me too.

I hope that people will still be posting an occasional reviews and comment after several weeks/months of using the product. I'm curious about how the hinge mechanism will hold up over time.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

True, but I also don't think its fair to assume he/she didn't install it the right way. Could be defective, or could just have fallen out exactly the way they said. If all that happened to me, including the scratch I would probably say too this sucks  .

I am still saving up for the K2, so I need to read all those reviews. I have concerns about the hinge thingies and I hope people keep posting on them. Especially on how they are holding up in a couple of months. I can see myself breaking them off. I get clumsy sometimes and when I hear plastic, I cringe  . I would be worried to break it off and then getting it stuck in the K slot never to come out again. 

I think what worries me is that is doesn't stay flush against the back of the cover. I have seen a pic somewhere here taken where that is shown. If you hold it by the cover it falls forward a bit. That creates some pressure on the plastic I would think. 

By the time I can buy the K2, I hope all the available covers have been tested and reviewed and it will make it easier for me to decide.


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

I also have the K2 and the Amazon cover (love it) and I am having a hard time understanding how the hinges are scratching the K2. I've read this issue from other posters as well. I have found that the K2 holes allow for the hinges to be connected with no effort as long as they are lined up properly and once the K2 is attached, there is no movement at the connecting point.

I also have found the K2 to be very secure in the case (of course, its only been less than a week).  The "flopping" issue noted with the right side of the K2 does not impact my use of the case. Based on the OP's points, it seems like the model shipped to him was defective. The big scratch definitely would be a problem.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

But that's exactly what I am doing now, holding  by the cover and its not going anywhere. I have a corner system. 

I don't think its complaining about a slightest thing when someone has their kindle scratched and it falling out. I find that a legitimate complain and yes I want to hear about it. I don't want people to be run off by having them called trolls and basically trying to insinuate they cannot possible have the experience they are having. The next person having an issue might not want to bother for fear of being called out. Especially if they have few posts.  

As to a hard back novel flopping, last I checked there aren't any plastic hinges on a hardback, so I don't see how that compares. 

So I thank those that post any and all experiences they have. Good and bad. Please keep posting


----------



## Cammie (Nov 15, 2008)

I too appreciate both positive and negative reviews on a product.  I avidly ready both whenever I consider purchasing an item on Amazon.  Please let the OP have his/her opinion without name calling, judging motives or making assumptions that they must have done something incorrectly.  As for tone, I can see little difference between a statement such as "I just received my Amazon K2 cover - it sucks!" and "I just received my Amazon K2 cover - it rocks!"  Both are expressing a strong POV.

I think it's human nature to want to defend a product that we like or love when we think it is being attacked.  I have seen this issue being handled politely and superbly in most of the "differences in K1 vs K2 threads" on this forum.  Let's keep up this high standard.  I do not want people to be fearful of posting a non-majority opinion.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

StarrySkyz - sorry you got a sucky cover, sounds like you'll be returning it very fast and not looking back.  It sounds like an Oberon would make you very happy.

I agree that the Amazon cover is thin and not the best quality.  I figure that's what you get for 30 bucks.  For me, I like that it is thin because I wanted to minimize the bulk.  I was obsessive about lining the hinges up with the holes so I'm not worried about scratches, but I can see how it could happen if someone in trying to pop in the K without lining up the holes.  I'm assuming that is what you mean by the scratching?  Thanks for your comments.

Atunah - I'm also concerned about the floppiness.  The K seems very secure in my cover but it does come forward like you saw in those pictures.  I think my concern is the same as yours, the flop will add stress to either the K or the hinge and something could eventually break.  I'll keep you posted if I have any issues.

For anyone who doesn't know, the flop seems to be a concern mostly for people who read in bed.  Depending how you hold your K, it can fall forward when you lay down.  There where a few people with K1s landing on their face.


----------



## starryskyz (Nov 7, 2008)

And for the low post count - I am much more of an avid reader than I am a writer.  I usually only post when I feel that I have something of value to add.  I work as a software design engineer, and I'm not affiliated with Oberon in any way, nor do I get freebies, nor am I part of their experiment group, etc.

I'm glad that the cover works for some, maybe I just got a crappy one.  I was looking for something to tie me over until the oberons came out.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

starryskyz I have read your posts before and found the "troll" comment to be harsh. I appreciate reading pro's and con's whether it be a book, accessory, or Klassic  vs K 2. This would be a very boring place if we all agreed on everything. I am using the Amazon cover but am anxioulsy waiting on my Oberon River Bed. I would never want to see hinges on an Obeorn, the craftsmanship is much too beautiful for hinges.  I also think in time you would have a problem with the leather if hinges were added. My .02 for what it's worth. Don is an engineer and I feel comfortable knowing he has explored the pro's and con's of hinges.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

MineKinder said:


> I really like my Amazon hinge cover A LOT! I am not having any issues, with it not holding K2 firmly. And its slim and sleek... and nicely made.


I agree I have not had any problems with my Amazon Cover. It is slim and sleek and nicely made.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Trekker said:


> Well, reading Don's comments, it sounded to me like he saw possible copyright & cost issues associated with it, so he just added additional reasons not to mess with it.
> 
> I seriously doubt that he's "explored the pro's and con's" of the hinge system especially since the K2 and cover just came out. Don't you think the people that actually designed the hinge system has a little more experience with it than Don?
> 
> Considering the first failed attempt with the K1 cover, it looks like Amazon actually hired someone that knew what they were doing and for that we have a much better design. Only time will tell how it well it holds up but I have confidence in it. After all, the whole purpose of the hinge system is to simply attach a very lightweight cover to the Kindle and it does that very well.


Point well taken Trekker and I did know about the other issues that Don mentioned. I love the Amazon hinge cover, as I said I am using it now. I was attempting to state I am an Oberon gal and because of the craftmanship of their beautiful covers I personally would not want one with hinges. It may work very well, I don't know. I chose coners over velcro, a personal choice for me but not everyone. Same as me choosing Oberon over m-Edge after using both. I was by no means knocking the Amazon hinge cover.


----------



## Chris (Dec 6, 2008)

I like to read the Pro's and Con's reviews also.  I have the Amazon cover for my K2 and I like it.  I also used the Amazon Cover that came with my K1 and it never fell out and I liked it a lot.  I bought 2 M-Edge cases and never liked them as much as the original K1 Amazon Cover.  I found them heavy and difficult to fold back.

Everybody likes something different and it makes the world a more interesting place.

Also...  Amazon got beat up for the K1 case.  They may get beat up for the K2 case but recognize that they stopped including a case and made all of it optional.  You can buy their case for $30.  You can buy a really nice case for $75.  Or just go NEKKID!!!   

Chris


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Trekker said:


> Oh, there's no doubt about the craftmanship of Oberon's. From what I've seen, they are probably the highest quality Kindle covers made and they are beautiful. I almost bought one for my K1 and I'm curious to see what they offer for K2. I'd like to see something in blue.


Have you checked out the blue, almost Navy Housaki Wave? Leslie has it for K 1, not sure if it is availble for K2, can't remember but it would be on their web site. Raven is grayish blue also.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Trekker said:


> Oh, there's no doubt about the craftmanship of Oberon's. From what I've seen, they are probably the highest quality Kindle covers made and they are beautiful. I almost bought one for my K1 and I'm curious to see what they offer for K2. I'd like to see something in blue.


I think they are offering several covers in blue now.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

MineKinder said:


> I really like my Amazon hinge cover A LOT! I am not having any issues, with it not holding K2 firmly. And its slim and sleek... and nicely made.


It may be somewhat like the original Kindle cover - some worked very well and some never worked at all. Sometimes minor variations in manufacturing can have a huge difference.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Trekker said:


> Yeah, when I first saw it, I thought it was purple, like the butterfly one (I need a new monitor.)


The purple really does look blue on the screen. When they came out with the purple Roof of Heaven, I actually had to call them because I couldn't tell the difference...And I owned a purple one!


----------



## sirsell (Mar 1, 2009)

Trekker said:


> Good point!


Yes extremely good point, now my decision on what cover to get just got a lot harder...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Earlier tonight I was getting ready to post something about my Amazon cover and decided to take a look at it before I did. I noticed the spine seems to be breaking down a bit both above and below the spine. It makes the spine appear lumpy. This could be something that's always been there, and I just noticed tonight. It's certainly something I'm going to keep an eye on. If it deteriorates further, I'll most likely wind up sending it back.

It would be a shame because I have been very impressed with it until I noticed this. I'll try to post some pictures in the morning. (I didn't get into town today to buy batteries.)


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

starryskyz said:


> Troll fodder...nice. I read these posts a lot, and just noticed everyone going gaga over hinges, and I wondered how many had tried them. I debated whether I should even put my post here...but I wanted to get my side of the story out. But thanks - now I realize that the moment you go against popular opinion, you become a troll.
> 
> What ulterior motives? Am I an oberon owner, no. Am I a K1 and now a K2 owner, yes. Am I getting any free products from oberon, no. I am a relatively smart professional who just likes to take good care of her things. This piece of junk was not worth $30 to me, it's my opinion and if you don't like it move on to the next thread!
> 
> I guess I'll go back to my troll bridge and just sit back and wait for any the bonuses for the ulterior motives. Woot. And that's just MY 2 cents.


I had posted earlier that I also don't like the hinges. There seem to be a couple of members that take great offense to anyone sharing thoughts about the cover that they don't agree with. As I said before there are covers for everyone's taste and personally I appreciate hearing all opinions. It helps me decide rather I want to try a product or not. By the way...if you are a Troll, do you have that fluorescent hair that stands straight up?? Hot pink or lime green?? LOL


----------



## starryskyz (Nov 7, 2008)

Mollyb52 said:


> I had posted earlier that I also don't like the hinges. There seem to be a couple of members that take great offense to anyone sharing thoughts about the cover that they don't agree with. As I said before there are covers for everyone's taste and personally I appreciate hearing all opinions. It helps me decide rather I want to try a product or not. By the way...if you are a Troll, do you have that fluorescent hair that stands straight up?? Hot pink or lime green?? LOL


Ha ha, I did use to dye the tips of my hair hot pink! My belly button is also a gemstome  Ha ha, thanks for the memories, I forgot about those guys!


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

Mollyb52 said:


> There seem to be a couple of members that take great offense to anyone sharing thoughts about the cover that they don't agree with.


I don't take great offense with posts or reviews I don't agree with (usually  ). I am sorry that the cover didn't work out, I really like mine.

I do think that tone of "voice" makes a big difference in how a message is received. Possibly a bad moment because of the disappointment that the cover did not meet expectations.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

starryskyz said:


> Ha ha, I did use to dye the tips of my hair hot pink! My belly button is also a gemstome  Ha ha, thanks for the memories, I forgot about those guys!


I used to have a small one with hot pink hair. I love those things - they are so cute!! Hey Starry, just for fun you could find a cute troll pic to use for your avatar!


----------



## Pippin (Mar 1, 2009)

The amazon k2 cover is wonderful.  I had purchased an oberon cover but canceled it because I was so impressed with the amazon cover and its attachment system


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

Pippin said:


> The amazon k2 cover is wonderful. I had purchased an oberon cover but canceled it because I was so impressed with the amazon cover and its attachment system


Check your Private Messages.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I hated mine and this "30 day return" policy is not as easy as you think on this cover... they said I could only replace it, I had to call and get a rep on the phone.. I dont like the hinge or that horrid smell mine had, smelled like petrolium.. it went back same day


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

The smell on mine was also very "loud" at first...however it has "quieted" itself so much in 2 days that I have to hold it right at my nose in order to "hear" it.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> I hated mine and this "30 day return" policy is not as easy as you think on this cover... they said I could only replace it, I had to call and get a rep on the phone.. I dont like the hinge or that horrid smell mine had, smelled like petrolium.. it went back same day


Oh so it can't be returned within 30 days just b/c you don't like it, as many have thought.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> I hated mine and this "30 day return" policy is not as easy as you think on this cover... they said I could only replace it, I had to call and get a rep on the phone.. I dont like the hinge or that horrid smell mine had, smelled like petrolium.. it went back same day


All you need to do is go into your account on Amazon, then Where's my Stuff. Find the order for the cover and click view order. There's a button that says Need to Return an Item? Click that and it will walk you through returning it. It will even print out a return label for you.

I just tried it and it asked whether I wanted a refund or replacement. I'm debating whether to return mine or not. The spine doesn't seem to be holding up as well as I'd hope.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> . . . I just tried it and it asked whether I wanted a refund or replacement. I'm debating whether to return mine or not. The spine doesn't seem to be holding up as well as I'd hope.


 Glad to read they ARE willing to refund money, even if opened and used, on an item like this where losses can be heavier because the income from it isn't much but the cost of support and shipping and accounting can be.

I think you should at least get a *replacement* for it. I have abused mine for 2 days because I just love that it's so easy to remove the Kindle and then put it back securely (the Snapping in and the slightest pull lets you confirm it's attached well. So I have shown people how to do it and I just get a kick out of how well the person designed it to fit just right while it's hard to bend the hinges out of shape and direction.

First, if you do like it, then ask them for a better one. You shouldn't have one in bad condition already.

I love to dangle the Kindle because it feels so secure and I actually use the floppiness by sometimes just choosing to hold the Kindle, while reading, as if it weren't in a case. I can enjoy its lightness that way while not fearing my own clumsiness. There is absolutely no damage to the spine from what I've been doing to test it and show it off and I don't understand how it can get scratched (that part of the case is metal and no one will see a scratch on the plastic edge?), except inside, since you need to angle the lower connector diagonally up (which means it's hard to have it fall out, then,from that slot) to slide in the hinge.
It points down, in a curve - a point of holding it inside better. But I'm not worried about scratches inside and I'm pretty careful despite my playing with it the last couple of days.

What I actually do love about it: the thin lines that very much match those of the relatively light and non-bulky Kindle itself; the fact it folds over with no resistance and lies so very flat. Yet it's nicely padded and solid at the same time. And, for me, ultrasecure in holding the Kindle in. I have not liked the fact that when holding the Kindle2 w/o case, its back is cold metal and slippery and the balance was not ideal when I held it, vs the Kindle 1. The material used inside, which is what I contact when I fold the left part of the cover over is sort of warm, with a nice texture vs that cold metal.

For me, it's an interesting combo because it looks and feels like a plain Jane notebook and yet inside this simple looking 'notebook' is another world. And the covered unit actually does look and feel more like a book than I thought could be done. Without the plush qualities of some other designs, of course! May people get as many covers as pleases the Kindle and them. I love seeing some of the designs.

I have a vertical purse from REI which I bought for regular use but also because the Kindle fits well into it, going against the back. I put other things in front of it that I always carry. So I don't worry about things getting into it due to no tab closure.

Also, it stands pretty well on my table when I'm eating, so I can read it this way /|\ 

But I may also get the smooth Mocha leather platform one from M-Edge unless it really is 9 inches high when the height of the Executive and Prodigy is only 8.25 inches vertically! Sometimes when going out after dark, I like to use the cover which has a reading-light more or less built in, for quick lookups if I have to wait somewhere. If M-Edge can do a hinge holder like this one, that's what I'll go for (Exec). When I first saw the pictures, I thought no way would I want that, I want the corners! But now it's just so sleek and I do like the floating thing.

AND, now that awful smell is almost gone


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

M-edge does have a hinge folder now - it's called the Prodigy.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

kari said:


> M-edge does have a hinge folder now - it's called the Prodigy.


Yes, I've been reading about it. I wasn't clear. What I meant was that if they can do a hinge one that works as well as this one (it seems very solid) I'd go for that. Thanks!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

artsandhistoryfan said:


> Yes, I've been reading about it. I wasn't clear. What I meant was that if they can do a hinge one that works as well as this one (it seems very solid) I'd go for that. Thanks!


They use the exact same hinge that Amazon uses. I would assume it works the same since it is the same.


----------



## Bibliophile (Mar 2, 2009)

Pippin said:


> The amazon k2 cover is wonderful. I had purchased an oberon cover but canceled it because I was so impressed with the amazon cover and its attachment system


Hello,

I'm a new Kindle 2.0 user who, thanks to the good information on this board, has ordered the Oberon cover in addition to the standard $29.99 Amazon cover. My plan was to use the Amazon cover until the Oberon arrived, then return it - IF it's still within the 30-day return period. My problem is that the Amazon cover seems to be working pretty well. My hinges don't have any problems (disconnects or scratches), the cover is perfectly sized and, aside from a strange smell, there is nothing to complain about. I was seriously considering contacting Oberon to cancel my order, but am holding off because so many of you have raved about its' wonderful tactile sensations (beauty, feel, smell, etc.). In giving up physical books in favor of the Kindle's electronic presentation, one of my main objections was the loss of the tactile sensation of reading a book - I'm thinking that an Oberon cover is a good replacement for that loss. No, it isn't the same thing. But perhaps, it is a good trade off.

Thoughts?


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

artsandhistoryfan said:


> What I actually do love about it: the thin lines that very much match those of the relatively light and non-bulky Kindle itself; the fact it folds over with no resistance and lies so very flat. Yet it's nicely padded and solid at the same time. And, for me, ultrasecure in holding the Kindle in. I have not liked the fact that when holding the Kindle2 w/o case, its back is cold metal and slippery and the balance was not ideal when I held it, vs the Kindle 1. The material used inside, which is what I contact when I fold the left part of the cover over is sort of warm, with a nice texture vs that cold metal.
> 
> For me, it's an interesting combo because it looks and feels like a plain Jane notebook and yet inside this simple looking 'notebook' is another world. And the covered unit actually does look and feel more like a book than I thought could be done. Without the plush qualities of some other designs, of course! May people get as many covers as pleases the Kindle and them. I love seeing some of the designs.


It's like you were reading my mind! Just received my Amazon K2 cover today and I love it. It has two 'bubbles' in the leather on front, though, so they are sending me a replacement. Told me to go ahead and use this one until the new one arrives.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bibliophile said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a new Kindle 2.0 user who, thanks to the good information on this board, has ordered the Oberon cover in addition to the standard $29.99 Amazon cover. My plan was to use the Amazon cover until the Oberon arrived, then return it - IF it's still within the 30-day return period. My problem is that the Amazon cover seems to be working pretty well. My hinges don't have any problems (disconnects or scratches), the cover is perfectly sized and, aside from a strange smell, there is nothing to complain about. I was seriously considering contacting Oberon to cancel my order, but am holding off because so many of you have raved about its' wonderful tactile sensations (beauty, feel, smell, etc.). In giving up physical books in favor of the Kindle's electronic presentation, one of my main objections was the loss of the tactile sensation of reading a book - I'm thinking that an Oberon cover is a good replacement for that loss. No, it isn't the same thing. But perhaps, it is a good trade off.
> 
> Thoughts?


I have the Amazon cover which I am happy with, but I just ordered an Oberon for my K2, plus a second Oberon for my K1. (Yes, I'm obsessed). There is the tactile sensation, and the color. But also, with the Kindle, every book you read is the "same" -- that is, it's on the Kindle. No colorful cover to look at, etc. So I feel like having the Oberon covers makes my Kindle "special." It's sort of like having a leather bound book.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Bibliophile said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a new Kindle 2.0 user who, thanks to the good information on this board, has ordered the Oberon cover in addition to the standard $29.99 Amazon cover. My plan was to use the Amazon cover until the Oberon arrived, then return it - IF it's still within the 30-day return period. My problem is that the Amazon cover seems to be working pretty well. My hinges don't have any problems (disconnects or scratches), the cover is perfectly sized and, aside from a strange smell, there is nothing to complain about. I was seriously considering contacting Oberon to cancel my order, but am holding off because so many of you have raved about its' wonderful tactile sensations (beauty, feel, smell, etc.). In giving up physical books in favor of the Kindle's electronic presentation, one of my main objections was the loss of the tactile sensation of reading a book - I'm thinking that an Oberon cover is a good replacement for that loss. No, it isn't the same thing. But perhaps, it is a good trade off.
> 
> Thoughts?


I love the Amazon cover and the hinges are wicked cool.  On the other hand I love the beauty and craftman-ship of the Oberon cover. I had the fern DragonFly Pond for my Klassic and have ordered the Three of Life and red River Bed for my K 2. I agree with what the others said, the Oberon makes it feel like a leather bound book. I love my Kindle and the only thing I miss about DTB's are the covers. This provides me with the opportunity to switch it up.

Welcome and congrats on your Kindle. Please go to the _Intro/Welcome Board _  and make an intro. You will receive a warm KB welcome.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> They use the exact same hinge that Amazon uses. I would assume it works the same since it is the same.


How did you find that out? I had seen nothing on it. Is that on their page somewhere now?


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

gwen10 said:


> It's like you were reading my mind! Just received my Amazon K2 cover today and I love it. It has two 'bubbles' in the leather on front, though, so they are sending me a replacement. Told me to go ahead and use this one until the new one arrives.


 Good work to get the replacement going right away! Glad you like it too. Now I can take my time deciding on the best alternative cover. I expected to just protect the new K but was startled to find I really like the Amazon K2 cover.


----------



## Lindalkcruise (Nov 11, 2008)

I ordered the Kindle cover last night. I plan on using it until all the reviews come in on the other covers and I can't take it anymore. 
She needs a cover now. 
I have a Oberon for my Kindle one with the corners and the corners were to tight and would change the pages. I should have called them, but I did not. 
I'm still tempted to order a Oberon since there is no way it could interfer with the buttons this time.  
I'm going to wait a while though.

Linda


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm having the same issue, I love the Amazon stock cover and have no problem with the hinges. I have ordered the red River Garden with corners from Oberon; I have been going back and forth on cancelling Oberon because I think I can dress my Kindle with a skin. I love the Oberon cover I had on my Kindle 1 (red Sky Dragon) and have not been able to talk myself into cancelling my order for the Kindle 2. I decided not to go with velcro this time because I LOVE the back of my DecalGirl skin and that's one of the reasons I like the hinge so much! I like the back of the skin way more then the front.


----------



## Bibliophile (Mar 2, 2009)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> ...the Oberon makes it feel like a leather bound book. I love my Kindle and the only thing I miss about DTB's are the covers. This provides me with the opportunity to switch it up...


You know, Linda, you've made an incredibly obvious point that, I'm embarrassed to admit, I hadn't stopped to consider. Yes - I'll keep the Amazon hinged K2 cover. Yes - I'll keep the Oberon Roof of Heaven cover in Saddle. From time-to-time, I'll switch 'em out, just to keep the experience new. And, I'll probably put the Hokusai Wave or the Bold Celtic Knot (or other outstanding new cover design) on my wish list too.

Now, if they'd only add folders...I'm up to nine (9) pages of stuff on my home page. It's starting to get pretty crowded.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Bibliophile said:


> You know, Linda, you've made an incredibly obvious point that, I'm embarrassed to admit, I hadn't stopped to consider. Yes - I'll keep the Amazon hinged K2 cover. Yes - I'll keep the Oberon Roof of Heaven cover in Saddle. From time-to-time, I'll switch 'em out, just to keep the experience new. And, I'll probably put the Hokusai Wave or the Bold Celtic Knot (or other outstanding new cover design) on my wish list too.
> 
> Now, if they'd only add folders...I'm up to nine (9) pages of stuff on my home page. It's starting to get pretty crowded.


Feel free to call on me anytime you need an enabler, I am very good at justification of all Kindle accessories.


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

FYI on Amazon returns... if you use their mailing label, they will deduct the cost of the postage from your refund amount and that cost is usually higher than if you just shipped it yourself from the post office.  I didn't realize that and returned something that would have cost me $2 in postage, and they charged me 9.99 for the "Prepaid Return Label Deduction".  Also, I used super saver to buy it, and they deducted 2.61 for the super saver shipping that it cost them to send it to me.  BUYER (RETURNER) BEWARE.


----------

